# Computer in a domain can not ns lookup dns



## rendaniey (Aug 16, 2019)

I have just joined three computers into a domain, i can ping the server IP, but can't nslookup dns


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi rendaniey, and welcome to TSG.

I may be able to assist you with the basics, but not more complex issues.

Are you trying to use the server to perform DNS for the other computers on your network? If so, do you have the DNS Server role installed, configured, and running on your server? Exactly what version of MS-Windows server are you running?


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

How do you have the IP configured on the server? Via DHCP or static? If static, then which DNS servers do you have? 
How is DNS configured on the other stations?
As Chuck also said. Did you install the DNS role? and configure it?


----------

